# hymer starline brakes



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am a bit disapointed with the braking performance of a 1998 starline,it is based on a sprinter 412d chassis,twin rear wheels and auto transmission.No problem with mot so system must be ok,i mentioned that i thought the amount of travel in pedal was excessive to the garage who did the mot and he told me all sprinters were the same,on my self coverted renault master the pedal only moves about an inch before brakes start to bite,similar on joans old 740 volvo also an auto,has anyone tried alternative pads similar to the old ferodo green am4s,i realise the van is quite heavy but seem to need a lot more pressure on pedal than i am used to,any advice will be welcome.
thank you.
Pete.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I understand that this is common to Sprinters. Our MH is based on s 316 chassis and is also an automatic. Whilst the pedal feels a bit soft, the brakes are pretty efficient. You just have to get used to the fact that if you need to stop in a hurry, you must give the pedal a good firm shove. I assure you that if I 'stand on the pedal' a lot of MH contents start straining at the leash and moving sharply towards the front!

Philip


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

JeanLuc said:


> I understand that this is common to Sprinters. Our MH is based on s 316 chassis and is also an automatic. Whilst the pedal feels a bit soft, the brakes are pretty efficient. You just have to get used to the fact that if you need to stop in a hurry, you must give the pedal a good firm shove. I assure you that if I 'stand on the pedal' a lot of MH contents start straining at the leash and moving sharply towards the front!
> 
> Philip


Thank you Philip,
just what i wanted to hear,
Regards.
Pete.


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

*soft brakes!*

I have a 1992 s555 based on a 310 chassis with automatic transmission.
The brake pedal on mine also travels further than i am used to even after adjusting the rear shoes correctly.
The brakes do work really well though so no real cause for complaint.... just have to keep a close eye on the road ahead!

Regards

Allan


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Our previous M/H a VWLT35 based Magnum built on the same Sprinter chassis had exactly the same problem, so much so that I renewed the Master cylinder, didn't make a 'appenorth of difference.
Got onto Merc in Exeter and got "They all do that sir", spoke to Target delivery drivers, all with Sprinters and got the same reply.
The one time I had to use the brakes in Anger, long travel or not, it pulled up very very well, all square and didn't touch the footwell boards [as I was dreading] considering I was close to 4.5 tonne train weight with a 750 kg unbraked trailer...I stopped worrying then

The Sprinter and the VWLT share the same all round disc system

Our older Hymer on the 410 chassis [front discs rear drums] does not have as much pedal travel but the ABS is brilliant 

Another aside is to make sure you do not forget to adjust the handbrake shoes [ they work on the inside drum shape of the rear discs 8O ]


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello Proff,
thank you for reply.I had similar problem with self coverted vw,lt35 years ago,fit new discs,pads,master cylinder,and as you said not a haporth of difference,now understand 412 sprinter has same system.Have done modification which has improved things,noticed on old volvo 740 that at rest brake pedal is an inch higher than accelerater,on sprinter both are level plus brake pedal very small,got a volvo pedal from scrapyard cut off sprinter pedal and welded volvo one on one inch higher much improved as volvo one twice the size,amount of travel still the same but starting off from a higher position,always use left foot for braking on any auto transmission,throwback to british motorcycles rear brake on left of machine.
Kind regards.
Pete.



Proff said:


> Our previous M/H a VWLT35 based Magnum built on the same Sprinter chassis had exactly the same problem, so much so that I renewed the Master cylinder, didn't make a 'appenorth of difference.
> Got onto Merc in Exeter and got "They all do that sir", spoke to Target delivery drivers, all with Sprinters and got the same reply.
> The one time I had to use the brakes in Anger, long travel or not, it pulled up very very well, all square and didn't touch the footwell boards [as I was dreading] considering I was close to 4.5 tonne train weight with a 750 kg unbraked trailer...I stopped worrying then
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mine is a 316 automatic 3800 kgs and at first I thought I would never stop but you get used to it. My car is a Volvo S80 and the brakes are superb so it is a matter of what you are used to driving.
I usually find after a few miles of driving Hymie I have adjusted and press a little harder on the pedal. We tend to dive more slowly in the M/H anyway.
Bob


----------

